# Question about rescinding my ownership



## Tonz01 (Feb 3, 2018)

me and my wife bought the 105k points per year for 17k yesterday and today we came up to a conclusion that we need to rescind what we bought and it’s in the bonnet resort in Orlando I know that I’m all good if I send the cancellation letter within 10 days of when I signed now my question is I got is I got a tablet and a free 1 week rci that came with the contract do I need to return those as well and if I don’t can they hold that against me and not cancel my contract?


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 3, 2018)

They will take back the 1 free week in RCI.  For me, I would send back the tablet either in the same rescind mail or on a separate cover.  They would still cancel without the tablet and they may subtract the refund by the cost of the tablet from the refund but no one has reported that to happen.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 3, 2018)

Tonz01 said:


> me and my wife bought the 105k points per year for 17k yesterday and today we came up to a conclusion that we need to rescind what we bought and it’s in the bonnet resort in Orlando I know that I’m all good if I send the cancellation letter within 10 days of when I signed now my question is I got is I got a tablet and a free 1 week rci that came with the contract do I need to return those as well and if I don’t can they hold that against me and not cancel my contract?


No they cannot hold the tablet and free RCI week against you.
I’ve been told ounce your contract is downloaded to the tablet Wyndham cannot use it again. If they ask for it later. Send it back then.
You would’ve found out the free RCI week wasn’t worth much if anything. They’re very hard to use. If you don’t have an RCI account I don’t think you can use it anyway.
Just make sure that everyone signs the rescission letter that signed on the contract.
Send certified mail so you can track it. Ounce delivered print it off so you have proof Wyndham received it.
Welcome to TUG and you just saved a lot of $.


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok thanks a lot for all this information and I’m very glad and happy I joined this forum group


----------



## Braindead (Feb 3, 2018)

Tonz01 said:


> Ok thanks a lot for all this information and I’m very glad and happy I joined this forum group


Bonnet Creek is a wonderful resort. You can buy resale for probably 80-90% less than what you paid if you still want to be an owner.


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 4, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Bonnet Creek is a wonderful resort. You can buy resale for probably 80-90% less than what you paid if you still want to be an owner.



Defenitely that’s what made me say yes from the beggining I will look into it once my cancellation is done with


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Feb 4, 2018)

Agree totally.  Rescind.  Also 105,000 points would not get you much.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 4, 2018)

Personally, I think 308K is a nice starter contract.  It will get you a 2BR unit at Bonnet Creek any time of year and leave enough for a weekend or a week offseason in a 1BR Deluxe unit.  105K will get you 1BR Deluxe offseason at BC with about 20K left over.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 4, 2018)

Are you sure you have TEN DAYS to rescind?  Seem longer than others we've heard.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Feb 4, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Are you sure you have TEN DAYS to rescind?



It can be as little as FIVE days, depending on the state.  The contract should say.  Since
BC is in Florida, it looks (from NOLO article below) like it might be ten days.

But check the contract.  And photograph the rescission letter.  And send it registered mail.

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/timeshare-cancellations-can-i-cancel-timeshare-purchase.html


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 5, 2018)

Yup it’s in Orlando so it’s 10 days


----------



## dgalati (Feb 5, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Bonnet Creek is a wonderful resort. You can buy resale for probably 80-90% less than what you paid if you still want to be an owner.





Tonz01 said:


> Yup it’s in Orlando so it’s 10 days



Bargains are out there every day of the week.
I Just bought a Bonnet Creek 126,000 Point annual use deed for $323


----------



## Arimaas (Feb 5, 2018)

dgalati said:


> Bargains are out there every day of the week.
> I Just bought a Bonnet Creek 126,000 Point annual use deed for $323



Do you find them on eBay or through a broker?


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 5, 2018)

This is probably out of topic but I wanted to ask about the usps I’m from Canada so I wasn’t sure the way sending the mail works but when I went to the post office I told them I wanted priority mail and certified mail but instead it’s not showing certified mail but I got charged 3 dollars more for confirmed I was wondering for ppl that has the same exp as me is this going to be a problem


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 5, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Do you find them on eBay or through a broker?



They can be found through both. Also here on TUG in the timeshares for sale section and the Bargain Deals under the Buying, Selling, Renting forum. Maybe OP can recommend brokers they've dealt with.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 5, 2018)

are plenty of places to find wyndham resale points for next to nothing...no need to buy something immediately!

patience will reward you with exactly what you are looking for, at an extremely cheap price!


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 5, 2018)

By the way I’m in Florida for the next 4 days and going to Miami so I sent the mail through usps in Orlando


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 5, 2018)

So I think instead of the lady at the post office giving me certified mail she gave me priority mail with delivery confirmation is this safe or should I resend another letter ??


----------



## kaljor (Feb 5, 2018)

Tonz01 said:


> This is probably out of topic but I wanted to ask about the usps I’m from Canada so I wasn’t sure the way sending the mail works but when I went to the post office I told them I wanted priority mail and certified mail but instead it’s not showing certified mail but I got charged 3 dollars more for confirmed I was wondering for ppl that has the same exp as me is this going to be a problem



It sounds like they sold you Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation instead of Certified Mail with a Return Receipt Requested.  Should accomplish the same thing unless your contract specifies that the rescind letter must be sent by certified mail.  

Once your mail is delivered, you should go to the USPS tracking site and print out the delivery confirmation screen.

If on the other hand the contract does specify Certified Mail, I would print another copy of the letter and send it the way they want.  Return Receipt would be an extra cost option added to the certified service, and well worth it. It looks like you still have time for that.  Remember the date you mail it is the important thing, not the date received.  And just to reiterate because I'm a nudge, each person who signed the contract has to sign the rescission letter.


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 5, 2018)

kaljor said:


> It sounds like they sold you Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation instead of Certified Mail with a Return Receipt Requested.  Should accomplish the same thing unless your contract specifies that the rescind letter must be sent by certified mail.
> 
> Once your mail is delivered, you should go to the USPS tracking site and print out the delivery confirmation screen.
> 
> If on the other hand the contract does specify Certified Mail, I would print another copy of the letter and send it the way they want.  Return Receipt would be an extra cost option added to the certified service, and well worth it. It looks like you still have time for that.  Remember the date you mail it is the important thing, not the date received.  And just to reiterate because I'm a nudge, each person who signed the contract has to sign the rescission letter.



Yup both me and m wife signed the letter and I’m  gonna have to double check if it says I need it to be certified mail for the letter thanks for the info


----------



## dgalati (Feb 6, 2018)

Arimaas said:


> Do you find them on eBay or through a broker?


Both


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 6, 2018)

kaljor said:


> It sounds like they sold you Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation instead of Certified Mail with a Return Receipt Requested.  Should accomplish the same thing unless your contract specifies that the rescind letter must be sent by certified mail.
> 
> Once your mail is delivered, you should go to the USPS tracking site and print out the delivery confirmation screen.
> 
> If on the other hand the contract does specify Certified Mail, I would print another copy of the letter and send it the way they want.  Return Receipt would be an extra cost option added to the certified service, and well worth it. It looks like you still have time for that.  Remember the date you mail it is the important thing, not the date received.  And just to reiterate because I'm a nudge, each person who signed the contract has to sign the rescission letter.



Hello so I double checked the contract and it doesn' say anything about the mail having to be certified so since the lady at the post office did it the other way should I worry and draft another letter or should I just relax for now and see how it plays out I do have the recept of when I sent the lettrr


----------



## hk94 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tonz01 said:


> Hello so I double checked the contract and it doesn' say anything about the mail having to be certified so since the lady at the post office did it the other way should I worry and draft another letter or should I just relax for now and see how it plays out I do have the recept of when I sent the lettrr



Honestly, the cost of certified vs. the stress of worrying about this isn't worth it. I'd go back and send it certified. Just for piece of mind, even though you will probably be fine.


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 6, 2018)

What you need is tracking info.  It does not need to be certified.


----------



## steve_solo (Feb 6, 2018)

To rescind on the cheap, I have done this -
1-Hand write a simple letter to the Las Vegas address noted in the contract, signed by whoever the owners are
2-If you are still at a Wyndham location, go to the check in office and ask if you can send a fax. No need to explain why to them. Then fax the hand written letter.
3-After they return the letter with the fax received confirmation, make a copy, then mail it to the Las Vegas address as backup.
I have done that twice.
Took me a while to get smart enough to learn to say NO and buy only resale.


----------



## Tonz01 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello all another question regarding usps I’m not too familiar with they’re system because I’m from toronto Canada I’m at a Disney cruise so I might not be able to reply for a few days but when I punch in the tracking on usps.com it’s showing available for pick up but it’s not showing delivered yet can anyone plz plz plz enlighten me and tell me what this means or if I’m still in the right track I sent my letter 2 days after signing which is feb 4th today is the 10th already and it’s a Saturday and Monday will be the 10th day of when I signed the contract thank you so much my pplz for the infos


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 10, 2018)

'Available for Pickup' likely means the letter is in the recipient's mailbox, and must be signed for at the counter. That you are approaching the end of the rescission window is of no consequence. The day that matters is the day you sent it, and it was postmarked, NOT the day they receive it. Go and enjoy your cruise. All is well.

Jim


----------



## jmurp62 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm pretty sure I talked to you in the hot tub and again after. Glad you are now a member and just saved yourself a bundle of Loonies, haha. Take care and do your studying and reading on TUG before jumping in and buying more points. 
Jim


----------

